# [OFF] Taille en cm d'un 22 pouces 16.10eme ??

## dapsaille

Bonjour ..

 Oui je sais c'est super off mais papa noêl a commandé un 22 pouces lcd 16/10eme et tout d'un coup le doute :

quelle taille fait il ? pourrat il rentrer dans sa niche ..

 Alors l'ami google m'as bien sorti des formules mathématiques de cinglés mais je n'ai toujours pas la réponse ..

 Vous auriez une idée ? (pas la diagonale hein ^^ en hauteur et largeur)

----------

## Temet

Moi je dis qu'en sachant qu'il fait 22" de diagonale et que c'est un format 16/10 ... t'as la hauteur et la largeur ^^

Je te laisse avec Pythagore   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

D'après mes calculs, ca ferait environ du 49*30 (a vérifier dès que mon pote qui a un 22" wide se connecte sur MSN)

----------

## Temet

```
x²+y² = d²

x²+(10x/16)² = 22²

(256.x² + 100.x²)/256 = 484

356.x² = 484 * 256 = 123904

x² = 123904 / 356 = 348.04494382

x ~ 18.65" ~ 47.4 cm

y ~ 10*18.65/16=11.65" ~ 29.6 cm
```

 :Laughing: 

Évidemment, ça ne tient pas compte du cadrage.

----------

## Desintegr

Sinon tu as la méthode du fainéant, tu vas voir les spécifications de l'écran directement.

Par exemple, pour un L226WA-WN, tu vas sur : http://fr.lge.com/products/model/detail/l226wawn.jhtml

Et tu trouves : DIMENSIONS(LxHxP) 502 mm x 424 mm x 234 mm

À toi de chercher pour ton écran.

----------

## Temet

Pour la hauteur et la profondeur, ça doit tenir compte du pied... car un écran LCD de 23cm de profondeur ...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> x²+y² = d²
> 
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  ouais j'ai fais les mêmes calculs et je suis parvenu au même résultat. Bizarre non ?

----------

## kopp

A part que ton 49x30, chez moi ça fait pas 16:10 :p

En plus Temet, lui, il donne la méthode, il n'est pas ingrat  :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *kopp wrote:*   

> A part que ton 49x30, chez moi ça fait pas 16:10 :p
> 
> En plus Temet, lui, il donne la méthode, il n'est pas ingrat 

 

Faute de doigt, je voulais dire 48  :Embarassed: 

----------

## dapsaille

Ok :p

 Merci pour vos réponses mais pour le moment pas de DisplaySize dans mon xorg.conf ...

 pas de gentoo du tout en fait :p

 rhaaa les joies des jeux nextgen à fond les gamelles (vi papa noel a ramené une 8800gst 512mo aussi :p)

sous vista

----------

